# Weaving- Finished placemats



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I finally finished my placemats that I've been working on for my sister. I put 2 of them on my little table for a picture . My sisters table is huge, so she will need 6.

They are very simple.. plain weaving except 4 inches in, I put a simple pattern, and finished with 7 1/2 inches plain weave. They are size 13 1/2 x 17. Used 3/2 cotton yarn. If I ever do these again, I think I will use 3/2 Perle Cotton. 

Thanks!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

deenashoemaker said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you!!! I hope she likes them! :sm02:


----------



## ellnbchristi (Aug 10, 2016)

Absolutely lovely and she will treasure them without a doubt! They make me want to learn to weave! What kind of loom do you use? Is this a very expensive craft to start....as in the loom? What kinds of threads do you use or do you use yarn... I'm really clueless but find it fascinating. Could you maybe direct me somewhere for info for someone like me who knows absolutely nothing? I never miss a chance to learn something new! 
Thank you for sharing your beautiful work with us, I thoroughly enjoyed seeing it!!!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

ellnbchristi said:


> Absolutely lovely and she will treasure them without a doubt! They make me want to learn to weave! What kind of loom do you use? Is this a very expensive craft to start....as in the loom? What kinds of threads do you use or do you use yarn... I'm really clueless but find it fascinating. Could you maybe direct me somewhere for info for someone like me who knows absolutely nothing? I never miss a chance to learn something new!
> Thank you for sharing your beautiful work with us, I thoroughly enjoyed seeing it!!!


Thank you so much for your kind words! It means a lot to have you all like my work!! ????

I use the Valley Yarns cotton yarns on a spool to weave with. It isn't too expensive but you can use any yarns. It depends on what you make.

The looms can be a bit expensive. I have a 32" Ashford, with the stand and it was about $400 and a used loom.
You can buy smaller looms, just start looking and keep an eye out. You can buy a 10" or 15" that will do a lot of things. My 15" , brand new was $169. 
Lots of free You Tube videos out there to learn by.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful! I really need to get a wider loom!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

They are just beautiful and those colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Reba1 said:


> Beautiful! I really need to get a wider loom!


Thank you! ????


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> They are just beautiful and those colors are gorgeous.


Thank you so much!!!
I'm pretty happy with the way they turned our. I have a hard time putting my colors together sometimes. :sm13:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty and the colors are terrific together. You did good.She will love them I'm sure.
I also bought the book you were talking about plus another my Christmas presie to my self.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

These are lovely, and I'm sure your sis will treasure them. Gorgeous color combo.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty and the colors are terrific together. You did good.She will love them I'm sure.
> I also bought the book you were talking about plus another my Christmas presie to my self.


Thank you!!! That is great that you bought the book. I truly don't think you will be disappointed when you receive it. 
????


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

wordancer said:


> These are lovely, and I'm sure your sis will treasure them. Gorgeous color combo.


Thank you so much!! I hope you are right! 
If I ever do another set of placemats, I think I will use the Perle Cotton.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My next towel is going to have houses on it. 1 made plain Jane weaving. I'm giving three as Christmas gifts Have the pattern written down and watched the video all set. After this one 1 more for my one friend. 9 more to do. Just took me about 4 hours of wefting ( Is that a word) lol Weaving to finish 1 towel it will finish out at 19 wide and 24 long.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I love weaving.... sky is the limit for RH weaving since we can manipulate the stitches. What a great gift I love the color.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

mama879 said:


> My next towel is going to have houses on it. 1 made plain Jane weaving. I'm giving three as Christmas gifts Have the pattern written down and watched the video all set. After this one 1 more for my one friend. 9 more to do. Just took me about 4 hours of wefting ( Is that a word) lol Weaving to finish 1 towel it will finish out at 19 wide and 24 long.


????????. Yes... I think wefting is a word! I use it all the time!!! Lol!! Make sure you post pictures of your completed towels!!! Would love to see them!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

JuneB said:


> I love weaving.... sky is the limit for RH weaving since we can manipulate the stitches. What a great gift I love the color.


Thank you!!! I enjoy weaving too! But I've recently picked my knitting back up. I weave during the day and knit at night ! Lol!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely placemats! I am finishing off some wraps on my 45 , then on to kitchen towels for gifts, kids request this yeAr.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful! The colors are great. I like perle cotton better than unmercerized but you can't beat unmercerized for nice absorbent towels.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful, love the pattern of color and design that you included.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you!!! That is great that you bought the book. I truly don't think you will be disappointed when you receive it.
> ????


What book are you talking about? I saw no mention of the name of any book.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I think your colors are beautiful, they are wonderful mats


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The placemats are beautiful. I love the color arrangement.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you!!! I enjoy weaving too! But I've recently picked my knitting back up. I weave during the day and knit at night ! Lol!


LOL!!! I knit by day and weft at night ????


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

engteacher said:


> LOL!!! I knit by day and weft at night ????


That was supposed to be weave at night..., Lol!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

What a lovely gift!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Nitting_More said:


> What book are you talking about? I saw no mention of the name of any book.


The book title is " The Weavers Idea book" by Jane Patrick. Lots of useful information! If you weave on a Rigid Heddle Loom, you must have this book! ????


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

betty boivin said:


> Lovely placemats! I am finishing off some wraps on my 45 , then on to kitchen towels for gifts, kids request this yeAr.


What type Loom do you have? I have a 32" Rigid Heddle Loom. They make a 48" RHL but I'm thinking it would be too large for me.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Those are great!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

DanielS said:


> Those are great!


Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------

